# Exterior pot lights on both dimmer and timer



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

How would you guys go about doing this? Would you add them both to a 2 gang switch or some other way?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Is the schedule the same all the time or does the occupant need to be able to modify the on/ off times and dimming schedule?


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> Is the schedule the same all the time or does the occupant need to be able to modify the on/ off times and dimming schedule?



Not sure but the option to change time should be easy for them to do. I find that with these newer slim led's, some clients complain that they are just a bit too bright.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a dimming timer I made for a public utility which relamped their entire service area before the residents started complaining the lights are too bright. But there is no way to change the on/ off times or dimmer settings once it leaves our plant. It has to be programmed here which makes it plug & play and self-recovering from power outages. It can be configured for 0-10V dimming or PWM dimming and the dimming level can change throughout the night. If you want to try one out I'll be happy to send you one at no charge but you'd need to give me the on/ off timing and dimming schedule up front. Sometime next year we'll have a smartphone interface where you can change the timing but the unit I'd ship you now would not have the interface to do that.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> I have a dimming timer I made for a public utility which relamped their entire service area before the residents started complaining the lights are too bright. But there is no way to change the on/ off times or dimmer settings once it leaves our plant. It has to be programmed here which makes it plug & play and self-recovering from power outages. It can be configured for 0-10V dimming or PWM dimming and the dimming level can change throughout the night. If you want to try one out I'll be happy to send you one at no charge but you'd need to give me the on/ off timing and dimming schedule up front. Sometime next year we'll have a smartphone interface where you can change the timing but the unit I'd ship you now would not have the interface to do that.



Thanks Mike, appreciate the offer. I was looking at the Tplink Hs220. This seems to do both options.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks like that will work. Glad you found something.


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

Is this residential or commercial?



NDC said:


> How would you guys go about doing this? Would you add them both to a 2 gang switch or some other way?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you're already using the Lutron Caseta products, you could do this with a scheduled scene with the Smart Bridge and the app.


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

The Lutron switches work the best.


I have used the levinton Wi-Fi switch/dimmer. It works well for a one switch solution. 



splatz said:


> If you're already using the Lutron Caseta products, you could do this with a scheduled scene with the Smart Bridge and the app.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

splatz said:


> If you're already using the Lutron Caseta products, you could do this with a scheduled scene with the Smart Bridge and the app.


Yep, That's what I do. It works very well. 
You can also tie the Dimmer to the location of your phone. When you drive 1,500 ft away from the house the lights turn off, when you return, 1,500 away they turn on. I don't do that, the dimmer schedule it what I use.


----------

